# this made my stomach turn



## Jagermeister (Jan 3, 2006)

I was looking for any video footage of muay thai with the peer-to-peer program Limewire.  I found a few interesting clips - Ernesto Hoost, etc.  Then I downloaded this one called "muay thai ouch".  I thought I was going to puke.  Maybe some of you have seen this, or something like it, but I'll describe it if you haven't.  Basically a round kick is blocked with a knee, I think (I couldn't watch it more than once), and the shin of the fighter delivering the kick is snapped cleanly in 2.  It looked like a piece of rubber swinging from the knee down.  Please tell me this kind of thing doesn't happen often in this sport.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 3, 2006)

There are a couple of that sort of injury floating around.


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 3, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> There are a couple of that sort of injury floating around.



Say you're saying it's a rare occurrance?  Please tell a beginner to this sport that there's nothing to worry about. :anic:


----------



## swiftpete (Jan 3, 2006)

I've seen it and it made me want to puke too! The worst part is, when he has to put weight down on his floppy leg. oooch.
Surely it can't be that common though?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 3, 2006)

It is rare, and my understanding is it usually is not a single hit and snap, but an existing stress fracture finally getting pushed over the edge.

Train smart, don't blast away with full out kicks unless they are set up properly and this "risk" should be pretty much nill.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone got a link to the video?


----------



## green meanie (Jan 3, 2006)

I had that deep down creepy feeling that I knew what this thread was going to be about before I even read it...

and I was right! That clip is like watching a train wreck! It's so unbelievable disturbing but you just can't help but watch it.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 3, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Anyone got a link to the video?


 
I used to have it. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## mantis (Jan 3, 2006)

happens all the time.
it happened to my cousin playing soccer. nasty!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

I've seen it before--ugh!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jan 4, 2006)

Lol. . .classic.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2504056415481063839&q=break+leg


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jan 4, 2006)

Here's a neat video of a Muay Thai Chaiya vid I x-posted.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1742151151399301718&q=old+muay+thai


----------



## Sarah (Jan 4, 2006)

yeah i've seen it, nasty peice of work.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh yeah. I remember that one. Yeah, that's rough. Anybody see the one of pro wrestler Sid Vicious attempting an ax kick off the second rope. When he lands his leg snaps in a similar fashion. Yecccchhh!

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 5, 2006)

That's the first thing I thought of when I saw that MT clip!


----------



## Seigi (Jan 5, 2006)

Ouch!!!


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 5, 2006)

Injuries like these are rare but things that can happen in compatition and sports. I've seen at a high school football game someone having some of there vertibra crushed and I watched a MIDDLE SCHOOL BASEBALL game where the batter got hit in the chest, and he had a heart murmor, his heart skipped a beat and he died. These are things I've seen, so I highly recommend that if you do sports or compatition MA that your doctor gives you the ok bill of health and to take all injuries seriously.


----------



## Cujo (Jan 5, 2006)

O.K., that was nasty! I'm thinking of taking up chess. (Just kidding).

Pax
Cujo


----------



## Henderson (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh yeah.  That's a nasty one.  Seen it before.  This ranks right up there with Lawrence Taylor breaking Joe Theisman's leg.


----------



## Odin (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.rumblevids.com/showvideo.php?id=1407

check that one....ouch!lesson!--->drink more milk lol!


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 16, 2006)

It happens.....and it can happen in any of our arts.  We need to be prepared and react in a measured manner.  Make sure you have all the First Aid supplies ready and a phone within reach.  Is everyones First Aid and CPR training up to date?  I'm ready........are you?


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 16, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> It happens.....and it can happen in any of our arts. We need to be prepared and react in a measured manner. Make sure you have all the First Aid supplies ready and a phone within reach. Is everyones First Aid and CPR training up to date? I'm ready........are you?


 
Good point. And yes I am. 

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 16, 2006)

I have no idea how many people I train with know first aid training or CPR.  I learned about 15 years ago, needless to say I remember none of it.  That would be a good poll question for the general martial arts forum - "how many of us are trained in CPR?"  What do you think admins?


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 16, 2006)

If it's not up by the time I get home, I'll put a poll up myself. One of the most immportant things we can train in is the healing arts.


----------

